# ariens 6hp broken flywheel key



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello
I just bought my first snowblower !
Its an ariens 6hp (1971 i believe).If im right it has a tecumseh h60 engine.
Its in very good condition (not rusted, every major component in good shape.
I broke the flywheel key and cant identify it. And i only have the upper half ! The half that was stuck in the engine shaft flew off when i hit it with a screwdriver and hammer.
I have the repair manual but cant seem to find the part number.
On the snowblower it says model 910006
On the carb it says 116 2f20
On the magneto cover it says 30550 ezee start.

I found the belt number (72047) (its all cracked up)
The shear bolt (10195) always good to have spares i heard
The carb kit (31840) (probably would be good to put fresh parts in there and its only 20$).
I would really appreciate finding the flywheel key ... 
Thanks


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know at my local hardware store they have a little box of woodruff keys, or flywheel keys. I had a similar issue with a lawn mower once and brought the piece with me to match up. I had to grind it down a little when I got home to make it exactly right, but any good hardware store should be able to help you. Not Home Depot or lowes...
What are the engine numbers? H60 ????? ???? Will be stamped in the sheet metal usually on top of the shroud.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Old El Paseo 

Depending on what's around you Orielly Auto Parts might be able to order one for you.
List: Search for '7-03328' | O'Reilly Auto Parts

It crosses over from the #32589 if that one is correct for your engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might want to add your location to your profile as being out of the "states" will make a difference in some suggestions.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Actually it's the flywheel key on the ignition side. It's a kind of "trapesium shape". 
I think that that one (32589) is on the other side where the blades attach ?


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

There ! I changed my location and added some info about me, thanks for the tip !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem, just saw that you are Canadian and that shoots the "Oreilly" recommendation all to heck. 

Plenty of suppliers on Ebay and Amazon plus hardware stores so once you ID it should be pretty easy to source one. Might even try a small engine shop to see if they have one on hand (freebie ?).


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah. Ill try to find a small engine shop near my home. Im looking up everywhere and im starting to think it wasnt the right key in there... Maybe the old owner made himself one. 
Seems oem one for mine is part #30884. Ill post back here when i find out. 
Thanks for the help !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure it broke? They are usually pretty sturdy. I have never seen one break from being knocked out. Sometimes they have unusual shapes and look stepped.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum old_el_paseo. I checked a few H60 parts lists and as suggested earlier, Tecumseh part number 32589 appears to be correct. Any good hardware store or small engine shop will have the correct woodruff key you need.

I see now that this is a 1971 engine with ignition points. The complete model and spec number would help find the correct part - But - I now believe Part number 30884 s the correct one. It is a stepped key and not a woodruff.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Does it look like this?
I just looked for the part number Grunt located.
at amazon


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes it's broke. I half half of it in a small bag and the other half somewhere lost in the garage. It's probablymy fault cause it was ok when i put the flywheel back and broke when i tried to start it. Beginers mistake.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, it will break if you don't have the flywheel tight. I don't recall the torque spec, but it is pretty tight.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Tecumseh manual says 475 in lbs for the h60. 
That's 40 ft lbs.


----------

